# GMail Drive Extension - YOU MUST GET THIS!!!



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 9, 2006)

I just read about this extension the other day:
http://www.viksoe.dk/code/gmail.htm

I installed it on my computer in a minute and it is incredible. What it does is links to your free GMail account and becomes a "drive" on your computer. You can create folders on it and drag files into it. These files are then stored as attachments in your GMail account.

Why is this nice?

1. GMail accounts give you free 2.7 GB of online storage. Computers are susceptible to data loss via a variety of problems that might occur. This is a great way to back up super-critical files. Since Google backs its files up and runs their servers in a fault-tolerant environment, it protects your data from loss.

2. It's accessible from anywhere that you have an internet connection.

Google is actually developing a GDrive solution that will be rolled out soon but in the meantime this is a great way to get online storage. It's really easy to use and it's free.

I've given you the free call of the GMail Drive Extension. Will you come forward now? I'm knocking on the door of your heart, pleading with you to take advantage of this capability. It's your choice.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2006)

deleted for lack of edification... joke...

[Edited on 8-10-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2006)

I just did a very pleasant invitation to use the GMail extension and you messed it all up by scaring people. I'm all about being sensitive to seekers of IT. We need to meet them where they are.

As for security - no less/more than putting data online. Protect your passwords. You can also password protect and encrypt on your desktop before you upload it.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm kidding. Sounds interesting. I downloaded it.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 10, 2006)

Just so you know Google indexes and claims ownership to all data stored on their servers. So if you upload personal data, well then Google owns a copy and could potentially share it with most anyone. All they would need to do would be retroactively change their privacy policy (which they can do)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2006)

True of practically any online storage. Web hosts have similar TOS. As I said earlier, if you're worried about privacy then protect the data by encrypting it.

You can always just lose your data due to catastrophic loss because you have no offsite backup plan. Your data will be really secure then - because neither you nor anybody will have any copies of it.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2006)

How, does one delete it? I always like to know the uninstall route?

[Edited on 8-10-2006 by Puritanhead]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I've given you the free call of the GMail Drive Extension. Will you come forward now? I'm knocking on the door of your heart, pleading with you to take advantage of this capability. It's your choice.



 Softly and tenderly the the G-Drive is calling -
calling for you and for me ...

Come forward. Come now. The busses will wait. If you have people waiting for you, they'lll wait !


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hungus_
> Just so you know Google indexes and claims ownership to all data stored on their servers. So if you upload personal data, well then Google owns a copy and could potentially share it with most anyone. All they would need to do would be retroactively change their privacy policy (which they can do)


 Are you sure about that? Do you have any proof? I don't think they publicize your e-mail contents.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> How, does one delete it? I always like to know the uninstall route?
> 
> [Edited on 8-10-2006 by Puritanhead]


Add/Remove Programs


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 10, 2006)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Theoretical (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Hungus_
> ...



Gmail Terms of Service




> 5. Intellectual Property Rights. Google's Intellectual Property Rights. You acknowledge that Google owns all right, title and interest in and to the Service, including without limitation all intellectual property rights (the "Google Rights"), and such Google Rights are protected by U.S. and international intellectual property laws. Accordingly, you agree that you will not copy, reproduce, alter, modify, or create derivative works from the Service. You also agree that you will not use any robot, spider, other automated device, or manual process to monitor or copy any content from the Service. The Google Rights include rights to (i) the Service developed and provided by Google; and (ii) all software associated with the Service. The Google Rights do not include third-party content used as part of Service, including the content of communications appearing on the Service.
> 
> *Your Intellectual Property Rights. Google does not claim any ownership in any of the content, including any text, data, information, images, photographs, music, sound, video, or other material, that you upload, transmit or store in your Gmail account. We will not use any of your content for any purpose except to provide you with the Service. * [Emphasis mine]



Edited for clarity. Gmail specificially does NOT claim ownership of your data.

[Edited on 8-10-2006 by Theoretical]


----------

